
Ask HN: Why is Paypal's 2FA so poorly implemtented? - maartendb
First of all, I&#x27;m not a security expert so I&#x27;m talking about the end-user experience.<p>While trying to enable 2FA for my Paypal account I couldn&#x27;t find the option in my settings page. This couldn&#x27;t be true so I googled it. 
I found a Paypal page which mentions 2FA via text message and a 3rd party website mentions Symantec&#x27;s VIP. For both options you&#x27;d have to dig into the Paypal site to enable them.<p>How can it be that a payment gateway of this size makes it this difficult to enable 2FA?<p>I read that they&#x27;ve had their issues with 2FA but still, this should have been solveed by now.
======
LordWinstanley
... and, as you'll have discovered, there's no way to use an authenticator app
to generate the codes. You have to use either a dongle supplied by PayPal, or
setup 2FA by SMS

